# R33 gtr rear sill section



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

I know I’m probably clutching at straws here but does anybody have a rear offside sill section for a R33 gtr??

I’ve had a chat with Steve Richardson who in the process of making replacement sills but due to no fault of his own it’s going to be a little while before there ready to sell. This is the last piece of the puzzle I need before I can get it in for paint so I’m really hoping someone on here can help me out.

many thanks


----------

